# Fry!!!



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, so I was attempting to breed my Bettas so I pulled the female out and then realized that there are fry swimming around, I should say fluttering. So im wondering how long should I leave the male in with them? He is still swimming around catching them and spitting them into the bubble nest. Icant get good pics of them, but took one that you can see them however when trying to upload I am being told I have reached my max disc space and need to delete some photos. So I deleted most of my pics and still cant upload, so I am confused by that but all info would be greatly appreciated!!!!*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Upload to photobucket then post here.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill try that then(photobucket), but still dont get why I deleted like 60+ pics and still cant u/l 1. thanks but I read somewhere that once they are swimming to the top on their own I should take him out, some actually are others are not so Im a bit confused?!?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes once the fry can swim on their own,all of them,then remove the male.Do you have fry foods?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have some bbs to feed, and I saw that I can get infusoria started so I did that this morning. They are also in a small 2.5 gallon with some moss and a couple plants which from reading they will forage from. anything else? I also read that I could use egg yolk? How would I use that?


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats on the babies.  In my experience I was indeed able to sustain some danio fry for a couple days on the forage available on live plants (I used anacharis) while I waited for my infusoria cultures to do their thing. As for how soon egg yolk and bbs can be used, it probably depends on the species. The mouth of an exceptionally small fry will not be able to eat the bbs in the first week or so, while a larger species may be able to go straight to such a food source. Bev (majerah1) has a ton of betta experience so I would trust anything she tells you.  Good luck and let us know how they do!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Some pics, hard to see but there are a few there.
























Mom back at home in 20 gallon.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

So cute! Hard to tell from a pic but they look REALLY small. Maybe infusoria is the way to go and then transitioning to microworms.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

well things were good then I went away for 2 days and lost all but one.
Here in its 2.5 gallon lightly planted atm. can not get a good pic!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute little bugger.Next time remove all the gravel so you can clean the bottom better.


----------

